# install oil filtration/water seperator on vacuum or pressure side?



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be filtering oil/seperating water (not on vehicle) and am wondering if the autobased fuel water seperator should ONLY be on suction side like it is on a diesel vehicle... before the injecter pump.

On the other hand I plan the first switch over to a sediment whole house filter to get the big stuff. These are pressurized on a house application. I'm wondering about if a suction isn't a good idea on this inline whole house filtration also?

Any wisedom appreceiated


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

Any experiance on this install?


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

jellowsubmarine said:


> any experiance on this install?


 any input ????????


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

umm... fuel based water separators are probably not rated for high pressure.

Basically low pressure or suction only.
(low pressure = in tank fuel lift pump)


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

Gigitt said:


> umm... fuel based water separators are probably not rated for high pressure.
> 
> Basically low pressure or suction only.
> (low pressure = in tank fuel lift pump)


:thumbup:


----------

